# Konzept für Home Automation gesucht...



## mnuesser (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie ist bei mir der Wurm gerade drin.
Ich habe ja quasi meine Hausautomatisierung mit Wago realisiert:

1x KNX CPU 889
Temperaturfühler als Wiederstandsmessung Analog für jeden Raum
KNX Schalter für jeden Raum
Rollos und Lampen werden per Relais gesteuert
LED Deckenbeleuchtung per Lichtbus angesteuert

Jetzt habe ich im Moment noch keine Steuermöglichkeit, also keine HMI
und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, würde ich gerne die Steuerungsaufgaben von der CPU größtenteils weg bekommen.
Das heisst, nur noch die Zustände erfassen, und per Modbus die Variablen steuern, dann aber von einem moderneren System aus.

Da ich eine Codesys Runtime für einen Raspery habe, dachte ich daran, dort alles zusammen zu führen.
Auch habe ich einige kleine ESP32er die für meine Gartenbewässerung da sind, die ich gerne dort mit integrieren würde.

Also NodeRed, InfluxDB und Grafana auf nen Raspery auf dem auch das codesys 3.5 läuft, wäre ja schon ganz nett.
Hat das von euch schon mal jemand umgesetzt?

(Nicht wundern wenn ich grad mal wieder was viel schreibe, ich sitze in Mexico und warte darauf an meine Anlage zu dürfen... )


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2021)

Also das meiste, dass du hier ansprichst habe ich umgesetzt.
Aber in einem etwas anderem Konzept:

Auf einem Raspi 4 läuft ioBroker als "Leittechnik".
Schnittsellen zu Wago, Sonos, PV-Speicher, Wallbox, WLED, Homematic, Telegram, Mail, ...
Wago macht Licht- und Rollo-Steuerung
Homematic aus historischen Gründen für die Einzelraumregelung
Sonos für Musik, Klingel und Alarmierung
Einige ESP32-Spielereien (Tasmoto, WLED, ...) 
Influx und Grafana laufen auf meinem Homeserver.
Influx hat doch einige Schreib- / Lesezugriffe. Das war mir auf dem Raspi zu riskant.
Auf einem Raspi 4 mit SSD würde es in der Zwischenzeit gehen, aber den Server brauche ich auch noch als Datengrab und TV-Server.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass die Kernsysteme dezentral und autark funktionieren.
Wenn der Raspi ausfällt, dann fehlen die Konfortfunktionen und Spielereien.
Aber mehr nicht.


----------



## GLT (22 Oktober 2021)

Grundfunktionen nativ - Komfort u. Spielerei oben "aufgesetzt" - dann ist das Grundsystem max. stabil u. nur Komfort anfällig.
Bezüglich der Wago wäre dann langfristig, die Schaltaktorik, DALI auf nat. KNX-Komponenten umzustellen.

Mit  ioBroker/NodeRed hast Du den integrativen Baukasten mit Logik, Modbus schon an Board - da würde ich nicht noch eine CoDeSys auf einem RPi dazuwurschteln.

Falls es evtl. einen Homeserver gibt, würde ich das IoT-Zeugs auf einer VM oder Docker dort laufen lassen


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Falls es evtl. einen Homeserver gibt, würde ich das IoT-Zeugs auf einer VM oder Docker dort laufen lassen



Docker oder VM hat auch den riesen Vorteil bei Backup und Restore.
Im Laufe der Jahre steckt man schon einiges an Aufwand und Zeit in so ein System.
Da ist einfaches Backup und Restore wichtig.
Vom Raspi kann man einfach die SD-Karte klonen und bei Docker oder VM ist es auch einfach.


----------



## sewo (22 Oktober 2021)

Meine Konstellation ist ähnlich wie die von Blockmove. 
Als "Leitstelle" habe ich aber IP-Symcon auf einer VM unter Proxmox.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2021)

sewo schrieb:


> Meine Konstellation ist ähnlich wie die von Blockmove.
> Als "Leitstelle" habe ich aber IP-Symcon auf einer VM unter Proxmox.
> 
> Gruß


IP-Symcon hatte ich vor ioBroker lange Jahre am laufen.
Auch ein sehr gutes System mit einer netten Community.
Findet man eigentlich in der Form selten bei einem kommerziellen Produkt.

Mein aktueller Server läuft auch unter Proxmox.
Für private Nutzung ist es aber - meiner Meinung nach - schon etwas zuviel des Guten.
Besonders wenn es an Benutzer- und Rechtemanagement geht.
Will man das zwischen den einzelnen VMs konsistent halten, dann wird's leicht mal unübersichtlich.
Da mein Server einen alten Intel Xeon hat, wird er durch einen sparsameren Rechner abgelöst.
Hier kommt openmediavault mit Docker zum Einsatz.
Reicht für meine Zwecke allemal.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (22 Oktober 2021)

Ok,
die meisten von euch setzen einen Heimserver ein,
aber das ist ja im Prinzip auch nichts anderes wie ein Pi.

Ich hab bis jetzt einen Xeon mit ESXi laufen, dazu dann eine Freenas VM für mein Datengrab...
Da dieser Server aber zu 99,9999% ungenutzt ist, würde ich ihn gerne gegen etwas Stromsparenderes austauschen.
Deswegen die Idee mit dem Raspberry.

Die Idee alles in Docker auf zu setzen finde ich schon mal sehr gut.
Mein Datengrab ist auch größtenteils aufgelöst, ich würde mir da abgesehen von den iobroker, Grafana, Datenbank etc. jetzt auch nur noch einmal mein Nextcloud drauf spiegeln, und gut is. Denke ein aktueller Rasperry sollte das wohl schaffen. 

Eventuell geht natürlich auch ein sparsamer PC, was würdet Ihr da so empfehlen?


----------



## Oest (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo,

was benutzt ihr dazu als Visu?
Dieses Vis finde ich sehr umständlich und ein Kollege meint, es stösst auch schnell an Grenzen, ab der man eine Lizenz benötigt.
Gibt es gute Alternativen?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juli 2022)

Oest schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was benutzt ihr dazu als Visu?
> Dieses Vis finde ich sehr umständlich und ein Kollege meint, es stösst auch schnell an Grenzen, ab der man eine Lizenz benötigt.
> Gibt es gute Alternativen?


Vis benötigt halt eine gewisse Einarbeitung.
Dafür ist es aber auch sehr flexibel und bietet viele Möglichkeiten.
Es lohnt sich - aus meiner Sicht - sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Die Lizenz ist für privat kostenlos.


----------



## FGMa (7 Juli 2022)

Ich denke der ioBroker ist die beste Wahl für dich. Dort kannst du alles zusammen führen. Es gibt noch Alternativen zu der Vis beim ioBroker. Falls du diesen wirklich auf einem PI laufen lassen willst, dann versuch aber die SD Karte durch eine SSD zu ersetzen. Man ließt oft, dass die SD Karten sterben...
Du könntest auch etwas Richtung Intel NUC als Hardware nehmen.


----------



## van (7 Juli 2022)

Bei meinem letzten Pi bin ich auf SanDisk Max Endurance umgestiegen. Mal schauen ob die Länger halten …


SanDisk MAX ENDURANCE... https://www.amazon.de/dp/B084CJ96GT?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2022)

Bei nem PI4 ist mir noch keine SD gestorben.
Bei nem PI3 häufiger


----------



## ewilli (14 Oktober 2022)

ich hab alles mit der750-880CPU realisiert Licht, Rollo ,Zähler auslesen,Pylontech auslesen,Steuerung eines Bidirektonalen Wechselrichters ,Wallbox 1 oder 3Phasig 5-16A,Hünerklappe ,und wenn ich doch mal was sehen will hat man ja die Wago Webvisu.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> ich hab alles mit der750-880CPU realisiert Licht, Rollo ,Zähler auslesen,Pylontech auslesen,Steuerung eines Bidirektonalen Wechselrichters ,Wallbox 1 oder 3Phasig 5-16A,Hünerklappe ,und wenn ich doch mal was sehen will hat man ja die Wago Webvisu.


Tja, dann wird es aber langsam Zeit auf einen aktuellen Controller hochzurüsten.


----------



## ewilli (16 Oktober 2022)

kann man so sehen muß man aber nicht .Für was brauch ich einen Homeserver oder IP symcom...und was oben noch alles genannt wurde für die von mir aufgeführten Funkionen ? was kann man da besser machen ....super tolle Verbrauchs Datenbank mit 1Minute Messpunkte.
keep it simpl.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

ewilli schrieb:


> kann man so sehen muß man aber nicht


Der 880-Controller ist halt abgelöst. Genauso wie eben Codesys 2.x und die dazugehörige Webvisu.
Auch eine Homeautomation braucht hin- und wieder ein Update.
Ich hab meinen 841 auch schon in den Ruhestand geschickt und durch einen PFC100 ersetzt.
Auf dem Raspi läuft nur „Spielzeug“. Kernfunktion sind in der Wago.


----------

